# Pictures of my fish



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my fish.

Kribensis 










Blood Fin Tetra school










Kribensis and Bolivian Ram - Ram was just introduced to the tank and isn't showing his true colors yet


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

My Three Angels










Kribensis again










Platies


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Bolivian Ram










One of the Corys










Oto


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice fish! Me like ;-)


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice clear pictures and pretty fish!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice fish. And photos too!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice!!

Great shot of the platies.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Somebody asked me about the plants.  There are 8 live swords and 4 other live broad leaf plants (not sure of the type). The fake plant mat where the platies is actually has real swords growing through it.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty fish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice photos of nice looking fish, good work. Wish I had you here with your camera.

Byron.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Byron said:


> Nice photos of nice looking fish, good work. Wish I had you here with your camera.
> 
> Byron.


No kidding, great shots. What type of camera are you using??


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> No kidding, great shots. What type of camera are you using??


One of the high end Canon Digital SLRs. My wife dabbles in photography so I bought her a professional camera last Christmas.


----------

